
Just Enough Erlang - lobo_tuerto
https://samuelmullen.com/articles/just_enough_erlang/
======
javajosh
This looks like a nice intro (although I didn't read it in detail), however I
wanted to mention the way I learned Erlang, from (the late) Joe Armstrong via
the Erlang course at FutureLearn. It was a very good course and quite
practical. [https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/functional-
programming-e...](https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/functional-programming-
erlang) (I am not affiliated with them, I just liked their course)

------
jstewartmobile
Seems like most write-ups on Erlang now come via its relation to Elixir. Every
other section manages to include an Elixir contrast.

That, and 9/10 times, Elixir user is a Ruby refugee.

